
Generating artwork with Haskell - Homunculiheaded
http://www.kovach.me/posts/2018-03-07-generating-art.html
======
sgentle
Super cool! I'm excited to see more FP and determinism in the generative art
world. A while back I started trying out deterministic animations, ie (seed,
t) -> (shape) rather than (oldshape) -> (shape). It requires a bit more brain-
twisting to get started, but it has some really nice properties. Not just
repeatability across runs, but frame skips, speed changes, rewinding, looping
and composability all get much easier.

------
0x17A
This is what I love to see about programming.

~~~
5outh
Thanks very much :D

------
mishurov
Wow, so progressive.

What about the real world mathematical and computational problems?

"Meep (or MEEP) is a free finite-difference time-domain (FDTD) simulation
software package developed at MIT to model electromagnetic systems. Meep used
Haskell to generate C++ code, after Meep 1.0 Haskell generation droped in
favor of handwritten C++ code."

Alright then.

------
cpach
Nice! Reminds me of an algorithm from one of the volumes of _The Art of
Computer Programming_.

------
FraKtus
His work is based on the Cairo library. It has a big potential for vector
drawing but still it's very easy to use and has a very permissive license.

